# Is he small?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ours leave us at eight weeks usually between 11 and 14 pounds. What size/build are his parents?


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

It's hard to say when they are so young. Mine was the smallest of 10 in her litter, and she was just under 9lbs when we brought her home at 8 weeks. Now she's 9 months and 55lbs - not small in my opinion.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mom 45lbs dad 50.She said her other pups had been running right around that.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They grow before your eyes. He's probably end up average size as his parents were average sized. For comparison, I do have a small standard. At 12 weeks she was 12 pounds and is now 22 inches and 37 pounds. I don't know her weight at 9 weeks. Here's a chart. I did the math and your pup should end up 45 or 50 pounds, just like his parents. That's a nice size:
(weight X 100) divided by percentage from chart. 9X100/20


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a small standard (I love her size!). At 10 weeks, Cammie was only 7 pounds and at 12 weeks she was 10 pounds. At 8 months, she was 32 pounds and just over 20 inches. Now (about 8 1/2 months) she is 21 inches and I haven't weighed her in a couple of weeks. Based on outwest's chart and one other growth calculator, I am expecting her to end up at 35 or 40 pounds and 21-22 inches. Sounds like your pup is likely to be a bit bigger.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi was 14 pounds at 12 weeks. She just turned 11 months the first and weighs 41 pounds. Her mom was almost 45 pounds, and I really think she ins't going to get any bigger.


----------

